# "The Hunt" Canceled



## Deleted User (Aug 11, 2019)

This isn't visionary. Or even creative.
This is just plain disgusting.

I think, no matter what side you've chosen that we can all agree, there will _never _be a "right time" to release such a film.
Killing people based on their political beliefs? That's evil.

We need to stop this hatred, and instead work towards a solution. Can you agree with that?


----------



## Pluupy (Aug 11, 2019)

Nothing of value was lost. It was just going to be a copy of The Most Dangerous Game but a modern take with a political agenda.


----------



## Taleweaver (Aug 11, 2019)

MicmasH_Wii said:


> This isn't visionary. Or even creative.
> This is just plain disgusting.
> 
> I think, no matter what side you've chosen that we can all agree, there will _never _be a "right time" to release such a film.
> ...



Ouch... I really couldn't disagree more, here. I get that defending a horror movie won't sit well with some no matter the circumstances, but I'll take my chances.

Let's start at the linked video. I should probably save this, so in a few years time I can point to it as a clear example of a witch hunt.
So there's a tragedy. Next, Donald Trump points in A VERY GENERAL DIRECTION at Hollywood, and fox News directors are all to eager to play fetch.

Case in point : Trump complains about movies being racist, and fox News directed that at a movie that isn't even racist to begin with. At least the news anchor is honest about that. As well as that he hasn't seen the movie either and is just going by a trailer.

... And so are you, man. That "such a film" doesn't exist but in your imagination. The actual movie is a satire that puts the 1% versus everyone else. In a more visual style than in reality, of course (that's what all good horror movies do). It's not racist, nor does it even clearly call for any separation.
And if you listen to universals words, you hear a wildly different story than what fox anchors try to spin. They acknowledge that it's currently not the right time to release the movie. That's all. They don't distance themselves from it, they don't apologize for anything, they are not sorry for anything. Not should they be.

As a connaisseur of horror movies, I can point out many examples of why a movie like this is especially important to be released, but I've got to be honest : I've got to see the movie for it myself first. I've seen great ones and bad ones, and a trailer and/or a pitch is little to go by for a definitive de fence.

But 'plain disgusting'?  Agree that there's never a right time for it? That's at best ignorance. At worst it's the attempt to kill ideas because they're too powerful to handle.

Which brings me to my speculation on the why that universal holds off the movie for now. It's not because of racism, but because US partisanship is seriously getting out of hand. Of course nobody is going to shoot one another because of it, but a horror movie can (and should) play on the fear that it MIGHT happen.
... And with the divide between democrats and Republicans in its current status, it just might inspire some morons to shoot the other party (or the 1%...or the 99%...again : I'm going by the trailer here).


----------



## chrisrlink (Aug 11, 2019)

yeah besides it may sew ideas into the mind of the extreme right or left to kill the other side i fear the 2020 election will have some issues


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 11, 2019)

Well, I get your point, but what "ideas" in this movie are too powerful to handle? It's scary that this is what they come up with in their heads, but yeah judging from the Wikipedia page (not the best source of factual information i know), it doesn't sound as bad as their making it.

Still, why drive the country further apart with this crap? They know the dumb people are gonna see this and immediatley turn off and get angry.

People are getting sick and tired of all this division, and they just want to escape all of this mess. We don't want to have to fight for our rights given in the Constitution, and we don't want to have to fight our own brother's and sisters for our right to exist, either.

There's not a fundamental difference between liberals and conservatives, we are human beings after all. Why won't Hollywood and it's multitude of directors make a movie about that? 

It's not a "powerful" idea that liberals and conservatives kill eachother, it's a shit idea and I don't know why that's okay. That's the point I'm making, Trump is irrevelant to this situation, heck maybe I could've linked a different video but I still stand by my statement, there will never be a right time for this kind of garbage.

I understand what your saying though, I don't think we're gonna start doing this to ourselves, just why give people this idea in the first place.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Aug 11, 2019)

MicmasH_Wii said:


> I think, no matter what side you've chosen that we can all agree, there will _never _be a "right time" to release such a film.
> Killing people based on their political beliefs? That's evil.


Isn't that how most wars start? That or religion.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 11, 2019)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Isn't that how most wars start? That or religion.


Yup. Not all religions have rules against killing your fellow human beings, unfortunately.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Aug 11, 2019)

MicmasH_Wii said:


> Yup. Not all religions have rules against killing your fellow human beings, unfortunately.


So how is it any worse than any movie about war?
In the end, it's just a movie anyway, it's not real. No one's forcing you to watch it if you don't like it.

To me, it looks similar to The Hunger Games - only difference being that the people being hunted aren't informed of it.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Aug 11, 2019)

Poor crybaby Trumptards. Always whining about how someone didn't like their fugly as sin MAGA hat, or how a movie or something else has offended them, and how everyone is out to get them & make them look bad. Thought they were tough as nails, yet all I see about this movie is a bunch of conservative tears. You're all about the constitution, but apparently the 2nd amendment is the only one that matters to you raging dotards. I guess we can just Sharpie out the part about freedom of speech, right? Don't like the movie - don't watch it. Pretty easy. Seems the biggest thing they are the most conservative about, is brains.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 11, 2019)

The Real Jdbye said:


> So how is it any worse than any movie about war?
> In the end, it's just a movie anyway, it's not real. No one's forcing you to watch it if you don't like it.
> 
> To me, it looks similar to The Hunger Games - only difference being that the people being hunted aren't informed of it.


Oh no, movies about war aren't the issue here, there's nothing wrong with that (I mean war isn't good, but you know).
That's totally fine. But when you politicize it, in such times as these where people are very easily roused to violence, and make it about killing each other because of politics, well then that's what the issue is.
It's distasteful, no I wasn't likening politics to religion, I'm sorry if I sounded rude there, I agree with you completely!



D34DL1N3R said:


> Poor crybaby Trumptards. Always whining about how someone didn't like their fugly as sin MAGA hat, or how a movie or something else has offended them, and how everyone is out to get them & make them look bad. Thought they were tough as nails, yet all I see about this movie is a bunch of conservative tears. You're all about the constitution, but apparently the 2nd amendment is the only one that matters to you raging dotards. I guess we can just Sharpie out the part about freedom of speech, right? Don't like the movie - don't watch it. Pretty easy. Seems the biggest thing they are the most conservative about, is brains.



btw just poking fun at you bud, not trying to be a jerk here


----------



## Taleweaver (Aug 12, 2019)

MicmasH_Wii said:


> Well, I get your point, but what "ideas" in this movie are too powerful to handle? It's scary that this is what they come up with in their heads, but yeah judging from the Wikipedia page (not the best source of factual information i know), it doesn't sound as bad as their making it.


I'd say that either "killing people as a sport" or "taking vengeance on the super rich" counts. As it stands, inequality is growing every year, but it remains far under the spotlight because other rivalries (eg democrats vs republicans) take most of the spotlight. Nicely shared with "racism". Yet movies about racism are seldom censored (1), which makes fox news' stance all the more remarkably wrong.



MicmasH_Wii said:


> Still, why drive the country further apart with this crap? They know the dumb people are gonna see this and immediatley turn off and get angry.


Movies (as well as games, literature, comics and other media) serve as communication tool that reflect a perception of the world. It is a reality that the political sides and incomes are becoming dangerously polarised. There's something to be said about not fueling the fire, but censorship isn't the answer. It is literally no different than blaming video games for violence.

Also: "people dumber than me might get some ideas" is a lame excuse. Those 'dumb people' find reasons for their actions anywhere. And news anchors rarely talk about it, but those dumb people get their ideas from reality, not from fiction. Ever seen the docu "bowling for Columbine"? In it, Moore draws the comparison between America and Canada. Why has the former so much violence, when all the common punchlines ('violent video games', 'violent movies', 'Marylin Manson', gun possession even...) are equally available everywhere? The answer was (and about 20 years later still is) the news media. 

Again: why does fox feel the need to crusade against a horror movie? It's not like it's a new phenomenon. And believe me: the movie really needs to step up in the gore department if it wants to compete with what's already on the market for years (why isn't Fox rallying against other horror movies?).



MicmasH_Wii said:


> There's not a fundamental difference between liberals and conservatives, we are human beings after all. Why won't Hollywood and it's multitude of directors make a movie about that?


How long has it been since you've been in a movie theater? Just about EVERY MOVIE EXCEPT THAT ONE(2) features human beings who don't give a damn about which political party they're about (okay, except the lion king...that has animals instead of humans  ).



MicmasH_Wii said:


> It's not a "powerful" idea that liberals and conservatives kill eachother, it's a shit idea and I don't know why that's okay. That's the point I'm making, Trump is irrevelant to this situation, heck maybe I could've linked a different video but I still stand by my statement, there will never be a right time for this kind of garbage.
> 
> I understand what your saying though, I don't think we're gonna start doing this to ourselves, just why give people this idea in the first place.


Hmm...I said it before: I can't make you like the movie, and I certainly won't be able to sell you on it on the basis that I haven't seen it either. Heck: I can't even truly disprove anything until then, so I can just point out that there's nothing of that in the trailer, so that "shit idea" originates in Fox directors' minds, interpreting Trump's rambling as being about The hunt.
So yeah...in my opinion, Trump's opinion is of the matter in this situation.




(1): with that, I mean REALLY censored. It's one thing to replace "the N word" with "afro American", but another thing to not make a movie that doesn't discriminate. It's not hard to test this, btw: just ask yourself how you'd feel if all the white actors changed roles with the black ones. Then quite often, the "you can always tell the villain by his skin" isn't a random trope anymore.
(2): that is, of course, provided that the movie is about a fundamental difference between liberals and conservatives to begin with. that wikipedia page only mentions that as a POSSIBLE part of the movie (meaning: even the washington post hasn't seen the movie(3) ).
(3): is it me, or is the media getting pretty lazy on this front? I get that investigating foreign agencies isn't always easy, but c'mon...how difficult is it to call universal and ask for a review copy so you can spend at most 2 hours to write an article on something you then know something about?


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 12, 2019)

and here I thought censorship was starting to be saved for the wackaloon and religous types.

Boo censorship. Especially boo reactionary censorship.


----------



## ChaosEternal (Aug 12, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> and here I thought censorship was starting to be saved for the wackaloon and religous types.
> 
> Boo censorship. Especially boo reactionary censorship.


Although censorship prompted by the religious right largely died out as a major player in censorship in the 2000's, it would turn out to only be a short reprieve for us. It was soon replaced as a major force in censorship by the moralist left in the 2010's. Of course, not all censorship derives from a single group as this case shows. We must be careful to watch for censorship coming from any direction and any group.


----------



## notimp (Aug 12, 2019)

Pluupy said:


> Nothing of value was lost. It was just going to be a copy of The Most Dangerous Game but a modern take with a political agenda.



Woooooooaaw. What a poster.  I'm watching it! 

On topic - as always, conventional media sees videogames as something they compete against (attention economy), so they amplify any notion toward them being bad. At least a little. Not 'entirely' (There is something to it..  ).


----------



## duwen (Aug 12, 2019)

Sad that a piece of fictional exploitation cinema should fall victim to political correctness gone crazy... and even more of a shame that the rest of the global population has to miss out on what looked like a good 'no-brainer, popcorn flick' just because certain people in positions of power manipulate narratives to suit their own twisted purposes.
It's shit like this that has Walmarts removing advertising for violent video games while still selling firearms.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Aug 12, 2019)

The movie looks uninspired and trashy but they should release since they worked on making it. I'm a sucker for movies with Emma Roberts so I'd probably watch it just for her.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 12, 2019)

Taleweaver said:


> I'd say that either "killing people as a sport" or "taking vengeance on the super rich" counts. As it stands, inequality is growing every year, but it remains far under the spotlight because other rivalries (eg democrats vs republicans) take most of the spotlight. Nicely shared with "racism". Yet movies about racism are seldom censored (1), which makes fox news' stance all the more remarkably wrong.
> 
> 
> Movies (as well as games, literature, comics and other media) serve as communication tool that reflect a perception of the world. It is a reality that the political sides and incomes are becoming dangerously polarised. There's something to be said about not fueling the fire, but censorship isn't the answer. It is literally no different than blaming video games for violence.
> ...


Honestly, everything you said here is right on the nail, man.
I agree with pretty much everything you've said here.
And I get it, this movie really isn't the biggest deal in the world.
It's just distasteful, but then again that is an opinion.

And I agree, I really hate all this partisanship. I wish we could work together for all the things we agree on, and make compromises, or at least agree to disagree on the things we don't.
We the people shouldn't be warring against eachother, we can vote and protest and use our freedom of speech to advance what we believe without all of this hatred we have.

The motivation behind posting this was to highlight the need to get along, that's all.

Anyways thank you Taleweaver, you are always respectful and your replies are well though out ; you are a great debater.
Not trying to virtue-signal if that's what it sounds like but seriously man, we need more people like you in this world.


----------



## notimp (Aug 13, 2019)

Taleweaver said:


> Movies (as well as games, literature, comics and other media) serve as communication tool that reflect a perception of the world.


I beg to differ. A little.

Hollywood movies, from lets say the 2000s forward, became more formulaic, more targeted at an international market, more 'creation by committee', more 'influencer marketing', more 'we go after that rotten tomatoes demografic', more lets optimize visibility by inflating online ratings, more 'lets target small demographics, and produce 700 different shows a year - which werent 'quality'".

So stuff has become more professionalized.

A while back there was a "why they making me comic book heroes more SJW" discussion on gbatemp that wasnt what I would call interesting or quality - but it made one interesting point.

They don't do it because they be liberal elites running the media. They do it, because - they have identified it as a youth trend - and would like to stay relevant and rebrand.

So at least, there is that angle to that as well.

Videogames - similar, but into the other direction.

Call off Duty managed to make every game brown (environment textures) for two years - because that was what people were buying. Violence, Shooters, a Star Wars game almost getting dismemberment, ... those are calculated, not artists expression.

Even on the last Swery game over the top violence arguably was just used as a marketing tool.

Same with splatter flicks in general. I give Kudo points for 'artistic expression' to maybe a few current korean and japanese productions - but the bulk of it is just there to satisfy a market.

In Hollywood with the Spielberg Generation, there was a "change of the guard", in the 80s to 90s people like John Hughes could at least still explore genre movies, nowadays - everything seems to be "formualic" - I'm sure, part of it is me getting old, but also - neh, not all of it...

You also cant just ignore, that the most popular title in videogmes is Fortnight, which is a designed to appeal product to the Ts. 

So "artistic vision/intent" in my book is less and less of an out.. 

Now go watch Ninja stream on Microsofts new game streaming service (which doesnt at all follow the pron livestream chatroom model - but for best friend selling purposes) exclusively.

Sorry - end of sidetrack.. 

Actually - and I think I've said this before - the last big(ger) production videogame that I think pushed the boundaries a little - artistically - strangely enough was GTA V. (In satire.)

(Havent played Nier - people say similar things about that one as well.)


----------



## notimp (Aug 13, 2019)

The new Hitman (which turned out to be a great product), was pitched, and developed internally to be 'the Netflix of Assassination'.

I mean - stuff like that speaks volumes.. 

src:


----------



## Viri (Aug 13, 2019)

But, I thought only video games radicalized people, and movies were 100% completely innocent!


----------



## Seliph (Aug 13, 2019)

I don't particularly care, it's just a movie, causing a big fuss about a simple movie is just distracting everyone from issues that are actually important. They should've just let the movie release.


----------

